# Trespassers during youth season



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a friend who is 94 yrs old and is in a nursing home, he owns 350 acres of prime deer ground and i have had permission to hunt on it for 20+ years. Unfortunately now that he is in the nursing home the only one who keeps a eye on his property is his son (who lives over 100 miles away), he put up NUMEROUS no hunting signs and thought that this would keep people out. Well saturday morning, i took my son out to hunt and there was 4 different vehicles there that i have never seen before. I talked to my buddy about 3 weeks ago and he said other then me and 4 family members of mine and 4 other guys that noone else should be hunting his ground. I know that he also got TRICKED into signing a logging agreement 17 years ago to some amish that somewhere in FINE PRINT said that they could HUNT it for 15 years (it has expired). One truck i ran into was the amish , he told he logged it and had permission to be there , i didnt feel like arguing in the woods about it so i walked away. Another guy i ran into, didnt even know my buddys name that owns the property and said that a amish guy gave him permission to hunt there and directions on how to find the farm a few weeks ago, i DID ask him to see written permission and he told me to get lost and he would hunt if he wanted to. The two other vehicles, i never saw the guys in them to talk to them but saw them fly by on a couple of 4 wheelers just before dark. I am so frustrated with it all, my buddy only allows a few people to hunt his ground because he doesnt want any accidents happening and over crowding but if it was this bad in Youth season i can only imagine how bad it will be during gun season. What should i do ?? I am afraid to bother my buddy with all of this like i said he is 94 and not doing real well and i am afraid his son may get ticked off and just say NOONE is hunting anymore. Do i have the right since i have permission to ask people to see their written permission and call the sheriff or would i be over stepping my bounds ??? I know that some of his neighbors are "walking in" and hunting now too because they know he is in the nursing home. this is REDICULOUS !!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know how it can suck when no one does what they are supposed to do. Frustrating. Good luck with your situation.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Now this is what I would do if I was in your situation:
Call the odnr and ask to have a officer meet you near the place. Meet up and head down around 730 and wait for all the guys to come back to the trucks when done hunting and then the officer can help you get the bumbs off the area. Who knows, maybe they won't tag there deer you could have them get in deep trouble. Plus this should scare them off for a while.
Good luck!
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You can call ODNR or the Sheriff, they still need written permission to hunt it. The property I hunt up here, the owner specifically writes on his slips to challenge anyone on the property and call the Sheriff for those with no permission. They also change the color of their permission slips annually to weed out the fakes.

Good luck.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been in the same situation. I've called 1800poacher and they told me unless I have power of attorny or the landowner calls, I can't do anything!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

jpbasspro said:


> I've been in the same situation. I've called 1800poacher and they told me unless I have power of attorny or the landowner calls, I can't do anything!


That's what I was thinking. If your not the owner, will they even show up? And if you tell them it is your land, your wrong. Running around checking everybody's permission slips isn't really your job, maybe the son gave them permission? You may have to bite the bullet on this one so you don't end up off the property as well. Without knowing who's who you stand the possibility of upsetting the wrong person. With your friend not doing real well and the holidays approaching. I would have to think people hunting their property is the least of their concerns. Still has to be better than public land though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you are a real close friend, i would just ask him for power of attorney for hunting purposes only. tell him his property is just being over run by trespassers. doesnt sound like you have much choice if you want to keep them off the land.

if you dont know the owner well enough to ask for his help. then it sounds like your going to have alot of company.

or you could go as far as contacting the owner or the son, and see what he would lease the hunting rights for. but if you do this make sure you lease it with the option to keep leasing it long term. and for the same price each year. just some thoughts. let us know what happens.
sherman


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

It's pretty simple to me. Call the Sheriff's office and tell them that you have a trespasser refusing to leave. (When you have one of them confronted). They will respond. When the Deputy arrives, explain the whole situation. If the hunters do not have written permission, they can be cited for trespassing to explain it to the judge. It doesn't matter if you own the land or not. 

If the Deputy isn't willing to do that, then he/she is not doing their job. Of course, the game warden can do the same thing (and more).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Were these interlopers bow hunting or with juniors?? Sounds to me that as bad as it was over the weekend, it's going to be absolutely INSANE there Monday-and thruout the week!(and most likely very UNSAFE!!) My son, brother, and I hunt a place that everyone involved, owners/family(and hunters) are getting old and some not around anymore. I only gun hunt there but there are guys bow hunting there now with "verbal" permission from one of the owner's brothers, now deceased for several years!! Making sure you have current , written permission with you, I'd call the local warden ASAP for the county(or sheriff), report what you observed and the situation, then ask him if something can be done to turn this around. Unfortunately, from my experience, when this gets going, it mushrooms! The "loggers" will be there by the busload driving everything off the property, everything that survives that is, as their tactics are EXtremely effective! Sounds like to me this has been going on for quite a few seasons, how is it that you just noticed it? Just curious.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the wardens down that way(CADIZ) usually check on the trepassing hotspots daily. call them till the land becomes 1 of their hotspots.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Man....you need to have ODNR or Sheriff there monday morning to control the trespassing........I would also visit the land owner and see if he will give you power of attorney for hunting.....which will give you the right to prosecute them for trespassing. But make sure that statement is clear in the POA. Hope this helps. I would get some help from your buddies also, trespassers are criminals and don't care about anything or anyone.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Making sure you have current , written permission with you, I'd call the local warden for the county(or sheriff) ASAP, report what you observed and the situation, then ask him if something can be done to turn this around.


The reason I mentioned this is that(it wasn't real clear in your post-"permission to hunt for 20 years"). I've experienced that many, usually "older" landowners don't want to be "bothered" with "written" permission(many still think it makes them "liable" if you happen to get hurt) and figure if they SAY you can hunt, it should be enough but if you have nothing to show the warden should he meet you there to assess the situation.(He'll prob. ask and if you cannot show current permission to hunt, in writing, he might start the ball rolling with you! 
Just saying....it must be important to the GW to have current paperwork since every sample copy of the permission slip the state publishes in the regs, etc. has lines for dates on it defining when you can legally be on the property. You might have everything in order but if not, this could be a problem.


----------

